# Breaded Corn Nuggets-Anybody got a recipe?



## travcoman45 (Jun 6, 2008)

Can't remember where I had these, but they sure was good.  Alot like breaded cheese balls, cept they had whole kernal corn in em.  Yall got a recipe fer these?

Sure would preciate it.

Thanks.


----------



## doctor phreak (Jun 6, 2008)

trav , i think if you could maybe find a hushpuppie reciepe and add the corn that might work...sounds good though....maybe someone will come along and have one i would be interested in it to..


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jun 6, 2008)

1 1/4 cus self-rising cornmeal mix 
1 1/4 cups all-purpose flour 
1/4 cup sugar 
1 teaspoon salt 
1 cup milk 
2 large eggs, slightly beaten 
1/4 cup (1/2 stick) butter, melted 
1 (15.25 ounce) can corn, drained 
Vegetable oil, for frying 

Heat oil to 325 degrees F. 

In a medium bowl, combine cornmeal mix, flour, sugar, and salt. In a small bowl, combine milk and eggs. Add milk mixture to cornmeal mixture, stirring well. Stir in butter and whole canned corn. Pour oil to a depth of 2 inches in a Dutch oven, or use a deep-fryer. Drop by tablespoons into hot oil. Cook 2 to 4 minutes, or until golden, turning once. Drain on paper towels.


----------



## doctor phreak (Jun 6, 2008)

thanks kc..thats sounds good ...was i kinda of right about a hushpuppie reciepe and then add corn or am i off base here..anyways sounds good well give it a try..


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jun 6, 2008)

Pretty much, you're right on!  I think slightly less corn meal...


----------



## agmeyer (Jun 6, 2008)

Sounds like the Hush Puppy receipe on the cornmeal bags with whole kernel corn added.   You might like to add some fine chopped green onions also?


----------



## desertlites (Jun 6, 2008)

yup what ^ says but fresh kernels are far more better-with a touch of grill.


----------



## travcoman45 (Jun 6, 2008)

The onion idear sounds fine cept momma don't do onions!  Boy does that make cookin dificult, cause I love onions!  Thanks fer all the idears yall!


----------

